# Solved: Windows Media Player cannot play any items in the playlist



## killspyware (Nov 28, 2003)

hi,
i was trying to play this online radio station and this message "Windows Media Player cannot play any items in the playlist" popped up, with the error code "-072885579" follwed by something to the effect of "connection to the internet lost, hit F5 to refresh". it worked fine just a couple days ago. the only thing different between then and now is that i installed MS antispyware and zonealarm. any ideas on how to fix this?
thanx.


----------



## ChRoNo16 (May 30, 2005)

i believe hats happening, is the ms anti whatever you installed is blocking out the radio station more than likely because its tryign to send information to your computer and this MS program dosent like it, alot of programs like that will give you the option of "Keep blocking" or "unblock" i suggest you do unblock, or change your anti spyware program, spam isnt a big problem if your cautios of what sites your going on, and your not looking at pron


----------



## killspyware (Nov 28, 2003)

nope, i disabled both programs and tried it again and it still didnt work. any other suggestions?


----------



## killspyware (Nov 28, 2003)

any other suggestions?


----------



## killspyware (Nov 28, 2003)

nevermind i just tried it again and it's working... hopefully it'll keep on working <knock on wood>


----------

